
A Year of Reading the World - fkabakcha
https://ayearofreadingtheworld.com/
======
fkabakcha
And the TED talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/ann_morgan_my_year_reading_a_book_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/ann_morgan_my_year_reading_a_book_from_every_country_in_the_world)

